# Id This Plant?



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Not sure what this is, I got it attached to the large sword...anyone got any guesses?
This is how I bought it with the sword.







I saw some of them had roots so I grabbed one off and threw it in the 40 setup







I was looking threw a book I have on aquatic plants but haven't found anything yet so if anyone has a guess I'd love to hear what it is...Thanks guys!


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

amazon sword. looks likes its one of the runners from the mother plant


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks man, That's what I's assuming it is...already replanted some


----------

